# My Two New CCGuns and Why



## FishingCop (May 30, 2011)

Well, for the past 15 years I've carried a Glock 22 .40 S&W on duty and off duty in the winter - summer CCW was a Mauser Hsc .380 - https://www.gunsamerica.com/965430084/Guns/Pistols/MN-Misc-Pistols/Mauser_Interarms_HSC_380ac.htm (somewhat better than nothing)

Also had a Beretta .22 pocket gun for t-shirt/shorts (barely better than nothing - https://www.gunsamerica.com/945393541/Guns/Pistols/Beretta-Pistols/Small-Caliber-Tip-Out/Berretta_950_BS_22_Short.htm

Recently sold my two Colt Pythons - 4" and 2 1/2" ($850 & $1400 respectively) and giving my Glock to my son. Gonna sell the Mauser .380 and the two pocket guns (Beretta 22 and a .25 auto)

Going to buy two Rugers - $675 for both out the door from my FFL. I looked at lots and lots of options and I won't bore you with the details as to my final decision - some may agree, some will not? Considerations were ease of carry/concealment, stopping power, size, trigger pull, reliability, sighting, etc. While I found things I liked better in other models (S&W Bodyguard .38 and .380, Glock 26 & 27, and a ton of other options), I decided on the two Ruger's. 

Don't get me wrong, I really wanted the Glock - can't get any better, love the trigger pull, but they are just too thick and bulky for my comfort in a CCW.

The Rugar LC9 is smaller than my Mauser .380, more stopping power, better sights for farther than up close and personal self defense. https://www.ruger.com/products/lc9/models.html It has 3-dot adjustable sights (probably see if I can get Trijicon sights for it) and shoot well up to 75 feet max - up to 50 feet, really good. It has all rounded edges which makes it easier for carry and deploying.

The Ruger LCP .380, is the same size as my Beretta .22 and .25 auto, and a small pocket size .380 is good for summer pocket carry for up close self defense. https://www.ruger.com/products/lcp/specSheets/3701.html It also has rounded edges which helps in pocket carry and deployment.

The 9mm will work in-the-pants or ankle holster (I carried the same size Mauser .380 in an ankle holster with no problem).
The Ruger .380 is great for a pocket holster or just loose in a jacket pocket. Less stopping power than the 9mm, but, at least I will have it with me, and shot placement is important. The LCP with finger extender shoots very well at up to 20 feet, but under 15 feet it great for point shooting. 

So, like the title says - my two new CCW guns and why  

Comments/questions appreciated - especially if you own or have shot either of them. I'll be getting them later this week or early next week. 

Probably carry Hornady, but not fully decided?


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2011)

I have not shot either, but congrats on the new toys.


----------



## Smells Fishy (May 31, 2011)

I carry an LCP daily for a few years now.. I keep it in a pocket holster and works great in jeans or shorts. Now if your into a tighter jean then i dont know how much it show but it's pretty much like carrying a wallet in your front pocket. The reason i got it is for overall protection but i also work for a local chip company as a driver/vendor that puts me in the ghetto a couple times a week and can have quite a bit of cash on me at any given time. This is my 3rd ruger and im a big fan of there prices and quality.


----------



## KMixson (May 31, 2011)

I have the LCP which I chose because of its size and concealment advantages. I am looking at getting an LC9 to have a little more stopping power. I would not feel comfortable trying to carry a large frame handgun in concealment mode. I wear my shirts tucked in so I can not go with the holster inside the pants. I am not crazy about ankle holsters also. I like my weapon in my front pocket. The LCP is a little larger than my Colt .25 which makes it ideal for me. It is amazingly accurate for such a small frame. I was very surprised. The tear down is so much easier than other auto's I have dealt with. Take out one pin and all three pieces come apart with ease. LOL


----------



## Outdoorsman (May 31, 2011)

As Wisconsin is currently an "Open Carry" only state, my daily open carry firearm is my Springfield Armory XD-40, my Taurus Judge W/ 6.5" barrel for "special occations", and as we seem really close to passing a form of "Concealed Carry", my recently purchased new Glock 27 (sub-compact) also in .40 Cal. will be my conceal carry firearm. After open carrying the full size XD-40 the sub-compact Glock 27 seems TINY... Also I will probably continue to open carry (side holster) most of the time only then I will be able to cover with a shirt or jacket....

Outdoorsman


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 31, 2011)

Must be nice to CC in Illinois.


----------



## FishingCop (May 31, 2011)

Smells Fishy ---- better than nothing - especially in the bad areas - glad you like the Ruger - I've never owned one.... After my Colt Python days, a Glock has always been my favorite 

KMixson----------- It is lots better than your colt, probably about the same size too - accuracy and tear down are a big plus

Outdoorsman-------- I'd love to have the Glock 27 - I'm a Glock lover, but - it just is too fat, and hard to handle with such a small grip in the .40 caliber..... I really had a hard time getting off the Glock and going with the Ruger - but, I fear I would not carry it religiously....

ckstckn2smknbrls ------------ the benefits of being a retired cop


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 1, 2011)

Good choices, I have not messed with the lc9 but I have shot the lcp a bunch. The lcp is my favorite pocket 380, other than NAA baby pistols. I have been thinking about a small pocket pistol as well, but my g33 fits just about anywhere I stick it, so I am good with that for a while. 

Good luck with your new guns I am a big ruger fan, mainly their revolvers, but their autos have come a long way in the last five or so years.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2011)

I am on the lookout for an LCR myself! And maybe even a S&W Bodyguard 380. 

Guns rule! :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 1, 2011)

Jim said:


> I am on the lookout for an LCR myself! And maybe even a S&W Bodyguard 380.
> 
> Guns rule! :lol:



I liked the Bodyguard a lot - especially the sights - I went with the LCR because the sights aren't necessary at close range and the LCR is more rounded, has less corners/sharp edges to catch on clothing.....

I also looked at the Bodyguard .38 - 5 shots of Plus P vs 7 shots of .380 - no doubt 38 Plus P is much better, but .380 is okay up close - which is what I would need it for - self protection only, up close. Again, size, shape, etc., made me decide on the LCP


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish I could carry a small a smaller firearm but my messed up hands are better off with large frame stuff. My current carry is a Hi-Point in .45 auto 20,000 plus rounds and still no problems.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jun 3, 2011)

Quote..."Outdoorsman-------- I'd love to have the Glock 27 - I'm a Glock lover, but - it just is too fat, and hard to handle with such a small grip in the .40 caliber..... I really had a hard time getting off the Glock and going with the Ruger - but, I fear I would not carry it religiously...."

I noticed the width (double stacked mag.) while looking at concealed carry options... I figure that after open carrying the full size XD the sub compact 27 will "seem" tiny. 
I also choose the 27 as it is also in .40 Cal. which XD (40) shoots so I will be able to but one Cal. for both firearms.

Also I am basically an "open carrier" so I will have no problem carrying the 27 on my hip and not have to worry if a shirt or jacket happens to cover it (or the XD for that matter)... For real concealed carry I do have a IWB holster for the 27 and as I am loosing weight, a few pairs of pants that are a little too big...so with them and a good belt...concealing the Glock should also be doable...

As far as the grip, I have (sorta) small hands so actually the grip on the 27 is perfect for me... even better than the XD...

Outdoorsman


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, picked them both up last Tuesday, got out to shoot them today. Like both of them a lot - only personal issue I have is that they are both double action autos - longer and harder trigger pull than I am used to on my Glock - just have to get used to that. I'm not grouping the LC9 9mm very well - got to re-train myself to a double action trigger - like my old Pythons...

Not worried about the LCP .380 - sights are negligible and the gun is not made for anything but up close point/shoot/protection - using the sights is a waste of time. They both shot straight and consistently in center mass at 21' and closer  Didn't bother shooting the 9mm any further than 21' - Ha, not a cop anymore - my need to carry is self protection only, not to make arrests, intervene in crimes, chase bad guys, etc., so I don't need to shoot and qualify at longer distances - Ha, if I did, I'd still carry my Glock 22  

Anyway, point is, both the LCP and the LC9, performed very well and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend either of them to anyone. LCP is great for front pocket too   --- but the short grip, even with the finger extender on the magazine, was not so bad and very controllable - might be a problem if you have really large hands??


----------



## KMixson (Jun 6, 2011)

My LCP has a 6 pound trigger pull on it. I kind of like it that way since it does not have a conventional type of safety on it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on the new toys! New guns are always fun!! I have no experience with either. Only Ruger I ever owned was a big SRH in 44 Mag. That thing was a blast to shoot!!

My EDC weapon is a Springfield XD 40 Sub Compact. I love that gun. My wife carries a S&W M&P 9mm compact. Its a great weapon also. Never been a big fan of the Glocks. They are very reliable weapons but the grip is just very strange feeling to me, allthough, Ive yet to handle the Gen 4's so maybe they are different.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for your posts on the LC9. I looked at all the major single stack 9mm guns and it was a tossup between the LC9 and Kahr CM9/PM9. In the end, it came down to my wife putting her foot down and requiring one I get to have a safety - to get that in teh Kahr would require about 2x the lc9. So the dust settled on our arguement and the LC9 is coming into the fold. I put the money saved towards adding a crimson trace laser and a really nice holster I normally wouldn't get. My local shop can't get mine till mid August so I'm waiting. Can't wait to give it a run through a box or two.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 1, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> Thanks for your posts on the LC9. I looked at all the major single stack 9mm guns and it was a tossup between the LC9 and Kahr CM9/PM9. In the end, it came down to my wife putting her foot down and requiring one I get to have a safety - to get that in teh Kahr would require about 2x the lc9. So the dust settled on our arguement and the LC9 is coming into the fold. I put the money saved towards adding a crimson trace laser and a really nice holster I normally wouldn't get. My local shop can't get mine till mid August so I'm waiting. Can't wait to give it a run through a box or two.




I'm pretty happy with mine - no problems so far, haven't got an in-the-pants holster yet, just haven't taken the time to look for one - I'll carry the LCP until cooler weather, so no rush on the LC9 holster. Bummer, I thought the holster from my Mauser hsc .380 would work, but the trigger guard on the LC9 is just a little deeper and won't fit into the holster 

Good luck with your LC9 when you get it.


----------

